# Super Urgent YORK, SC: YORK COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

*









Due out 2/29/12
**They must have a commitment by closing time the day they are due out.

SHELTER CONTACTS:

TRACY MORGAN - <mailto:[email protected]>
[email protected]

CAROLINE STEWART- <mailto:[email protected]>
[email protected]

Please refer to the animal's I.D. number when contacting the shelter!

803-628-3190 (business hours only)

VOLUNTEER CONTACTS:

If local transport or pull is needed, contact (e-mail) one of the following:

Kristin Blank - <mailto:[email protected]> [email protected]

Kim Henson(dog) - <mailto:[email protected]>
[email protected]

Carol Whistenant (Cat) <mailto:[email protected]>
[email protected]


*


----------



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

*His number is A051279!*


----------

